# Things not to feed a pregnant mare?



## Nagling (22 June 2011)

Hi just wondering if there is anything you shouldn't feed a pregnant mare.  I have a native who is very good doer so she normally gets a bit of chaff when the others are fed.  I normally give her garlic for the flies and seaweed for her coat/feet.  Should I just continue with this?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## mrogers (22 June 2011)

Knock the seaweed out as its not good for pregnant mares due to the level of iron in it i think.....could be another mineral of some type but can't quite remember.Although she is a good do-er I would add a bit of stud mix to her feed so the mum and baby are getting everything they need


----------



## Nagling (22 June 2011)

mrogers said:



			Knock the seaweed out as its not good for pregnant mares due to the level of iron in it i think.....could be another mineral of some type but can't quite remember.Although she is a good do-er I would add a bit of stud mix to her feed so the mum and baby are getting everything they need
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I did wonder about the seaweed.  I know there are lots of things we feed that are natural but may not always have the right effect when used in different circumstances.  Don't know if that even makes any sense but I'm sure you know what i mean!


----------



## foxy1 (22 June 2011)

Garlic can cause stomach ulcers and anaemia so maybe cut that out too


----------



## Thistle (22 June 2011)

Don't feed stud mix to a native. She will be fine on chaff and a good quality balancer (suregrow is inexpensive) for the first 8 months. She may need supplementing in the last 3 months. Make syre she has good quality hay/haylage when the grass is not so good.


----------



## Sportznight (22 June 2011)

TBH she may not even need suregrow until the final trimester.


----------



## Thistle (22 June 2011)

I fed spillers lite balancer until month 7, then swapped to suregrow at 1/2 recommended amount. At 11 months W has unmollassed Alfa A and a cupof suregrow twice a day.

She looks just right.


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2011)

definitely not seaweed.
how far along is she? most mares (esp natives) don't need additional grub till the last few months, especially if they're getting good forage. i like to feed Baileys Stud Balancer so that i know they're getting all they need though.


----------



## Revena (22 June 2011)

mrogers said:



			Knock the seaweed out as its not good for pregnant mares due to the level of iron in it i think.....could be another mineral of some type but can't quite remember.Although she is a good do-er I would add a bit of stud mix to her feed so the mum and baby are getting everything they need
		
Click to expand...

Seaweed can be fed to pregnant mares it is especially good for lactating mares.  You do need to check that she is not getting iodine from another source as this is what you do not want to overdose on.  If she is not getting vits and mins from another source then seaweed should be fine.  Check with your vet if you are worried.
You cannot feed devils claw to a pregnant mare but there are products available which can be used instead.


----------

